

The MP3: A History Of Innovation And Betrayal - blinkingled
http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/2011/03/23/134622940/the-mp3-a-history-of-innovation-and-betrayal

======
ugh
Professor Brandenburg is a great and the tricks MP3 uses for compressions are
very clever. I’m a student at TU Ilmenau and attended one of his lectures. He
has recently been working on audio holograms (wave field synthesis).

I think the article tries to paint a just a bit too dramatic picture. When I
heard Brandenburg retell the story he didn’t sound disappointed about the
outcome at all. MP3 dominates today exactly because Fraunhofer’s original
business model didn’t work out.

~~~
rwmj
Do you think the clever stuff he did 20-30 years ago should _still_ be the
subject of patents and causing a huge drag on innovation now?

~~~
ugh
I don’t know enough to make an informed statement about that and I didn’t try
to.

